
You Should Take a Codecation (2014) - mmphosis
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/you-should-take-a-codecation
======
some_account
I get a chance once every year when girlfriend goes to her parents for a week.
Having uninterrupted time like that with no pressure is really nice.

